# Victim of hit and run with passengers, no injury



## Mochi (Feb 20, 2018)

Ever dealt with Uber insurance carrier (James River)? So frustrating!!!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Your being nice about it...8>)


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope. I was the victim of a hit/run while taking 2 passengers home. No injuries. Since I had a rideshare endorsement through State Farm, my uninsured property damage covered the 5,000 in damages minus the $200 deductible.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cycione77 said:


> Nope. I was the victim of a hit/run while taking 2 passengers home. No injuries. Since I had a rideshare endorsement through State Farm, my uninsured property damage covered the 5,000 in damages minus the $200 deductible.


Good to hear you had the sense to add the ridesharing endorsement.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 20, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Good to hear you had the sense to add the ridesharing endorsement.





cycione77 said:


> Nope. I was the victim of a hit/run while taking 2 passengers home. No injuries. Since I had a rideshare endorsement through State Farm, my uninsured property damage covered the 5,000 in damages minus the $200 deductible.


Is the rideshare endorsement different than the rideshare insurance ?

Because I too have ride and share policy .


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Is the rideshare endorsement different than the rideshare insurance ?


I believe some companies write a policy specific to rideshare, while others add it to an existing personal auto policy. An endorsement (aka rider) adds to or changes the terms of a policy. It can be used to add a named insured, for example.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I had my car totalled by a hit and run. The vehicle that hit me was stolen and the driver ran from the scene of the accident. James River Insurance....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I had my car totalled by a hit and run. The vehicle that hit me was stolen and the driver ran from the scene of the accident. James River Insurance....


And the outcome?


----------



## Mochi (Feb 20, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I believe some companies write a policy specific to rideshare, while others add it to an existing personal auto policy. An endorsement (aka rider) adds to or changes the terms of a policy. It can be used to add a named insured, for example.


My other question is you when you filed your claim through State Farm are they aware that you were driving for Uber at the time of the incident and tsr these two passengers are Uber riders ? Becuase if that's the case ,by all means please give me your agent and your insurance carrier I'll change right away.



Rakos said:


> Your being nice about it...8>)


Oh trust me I would be using all the profanity words ever existed if we're only allowed. They are rated 1 1/2 start. I would give them zero if they ever added it on there. What I don't understand is as big as Uber and Lyft why would they choose such shitty insurance company.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> And the outcome?


Was cut a check, minus $1000 for the deductible. 29 days after the accident.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Say good bye to your personal insurance, as they WILL find out about the accident and will KNOW that you used that vehicle covered by personal insurance for COMMERCIAL purposes in direct violation of the provisions of the personal insurance policy and will cancel that policy.

Unless you have a rideshare rider on the policy.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 20, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Say good bye to your personal insurance, as they WILL find out about the accident and will KNOW that you used that vehicle covered by personal insurance for COMMERCIAL purposes in direct violation of the provisions of the personal insurance policy and will cancel that policy.
> 
> Unless you have a rideshare rider on the policy.


Oh but I do have ride and share policy as well. Problem is accident happened when I have riders while driving for Uber and my own insurance is pretty much out of it. Ride and share policy only covers when you don't have passengers as far as I know or atleast that's what I was told


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I drove for a few months without informing State Farm. After reading posts on this forum, I reached out to my agent. They did offer a rideshare endorsement to add to my existing personal policy for about $30/month on top of my current premium. A couple months later, I had the accident.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cycione77 said:


> I drove for a few months without informing State Farm. After reading posts on this forum, I reached out to my agent. They did offer a rideshare endorsement to add to my existing personal policy for about $30/month on top of my current premium. A couple months later, I had the accident.


So you saved $800 by having your own better coverage. 



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Was cut a check, minus $1000 for the deductible. 29 days after the accident.


What period were you in? Would personal ride share insurance given you a lower deductible?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So you saved $800 by having your own better coverage.
> 
> What period were you in? Would personal ride share insurance given you a lower deductible?


I had a passenger with me. My insurance with ride-share gap coverage doesn't do jack w/pax in car.


----------

